# Brandungsangeln in Italien



## mari. (9. März 2009)

Hi 

kennt sich jemand mit dem brandungsangeln in Italien aus???

ich fahr nehmlich im sommer nach italien ans meer


und möchte dort vom Ufer aus fischen 


Ich hab mal gehört dass da auch flundern vorkommen.... weiß jemand ob des stimmt???



am liebsten würde ich nehmlich flundern und so fangen



also wenn jemand was weiß oda schon mal da war dann schreibt doch bitte


danke im vorauß|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## katasen (10. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Italien*

flundern 



gibt 




es   




da  



nicht



halb so viele absätze tun es auch|rolleyes


----------



## Hornhecht (10. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Italien*

Flundern im Mittelmeer?Noch nicht´s von gehört, aber Meeräschen und Hornis kannst dort fangen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Italien*



katasen schrieb:


> flundern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,
wenn du nichts konstruktieves beizutragen hast dann lass es bitte. Hier kann jeder so viele Absätze einfügen wie er will.


----------



## daci7 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Italien*

hallo erstmal!
hornhechte, meerbarben, meerbrassen, lippfische und knurrhähne fängt man ganz gut.
mit schwimmer und fischfetzen für die hornhechte und sonst alles auf grund! fischfetzen, sardinen, garnelen, tintenfisch-fetzen, krebse, schneckenfleisch und muschelfleisch fangen sehr gut.
am besten nen gängiges meeresvorfach (allerdings ne gute nummer leichter als die in deutschland  ) und dann von ner mole/steinpackung/hafeneinfahrt rauspfeffern.
vom strand gehts auch (is aber meist besetzt von otto-normal-touri)
die montage holste dann alle paar minuten nen paar meter rein, so müssts klappen.
nur krabben sind an manchen stellen ein problem, da kannste schon fast aufs grundangeln verzichten^^


----------



## daci7 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Italien*

... achja und mit brot geht auch manchmal sehr gut, in häfen, von felsen oder vonner mole, als oberflächenköder oder an der leichten posenmontage fängste meeräschen.

grüße


----------



## hans albers (10. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Italien*



> Flundern im Mittelmeer?


ich glaube ,seezunge oder rotzunge kann man dort 
vereinzelt  fangen
(sehr schmackhaft)

köder: seewürmer,muschelfleisch 
mit laufblei (60-90 g) montage auf grund

greetz
lars


----------



## mari. (10. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Italien*

ok danke 

weiß au jemand  ob man da ne angel erlaubnis braucht??


----------



## mari. (10. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Italien*

noch was 


wie fängt man die meeräschen ???  
hab in kroatien schon mal probiert aber ich hab nicht mal eine gesehen


da hab ich auch versucht hornis zu fangen (mit Fischfetzten) aber die hab ich nie gehackt kann mir jemand tipps dazu geben???


was kann man eigentlich unter lippfischen verstehen??


----------



## rhinefisher (11. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Italien*

Hi! Also wenn Du in Kroatien nicht mal eine Meeräsche gesehen hast, wirds wohl schwierig... .
Ein Weißbrot und 3-4 Sardinen zu Brei verarbeiten und diesen Brei mit einem Löffel permanent(!!) füttern - nach eine halben Stunde sind die im Fressrausch und lassen sich prima fangen.. .
Petri!


----------



## Fridjof (11. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Italien*

Also,

in Viareggio ( Toskana) waren die Brandungsspezis mit Brandungsgeschirr der 120g-Klasse am angeln.

Köder waren mit dem Kescher selbstgefangene kleine Krebse.

Gefangen wurden Zahnbrassen und ein paar Wolfsbarsche waren auch dabei.

War dort 2008 im Urlaub. Das sah schon bei einigen einheimischen Anglern recht zünftig aus. Italo-Brandung sozusagen.

grüsse


----------



## mari. (12. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Italien*

danke für eure hilfreichen beiträge



aber eine frage wäre immer noch nicht geklärt nehmlich:

darf amn in italien am meer ohne eine erlaubnis fischen??


----------



## Dschingis Karl (12. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Italien*



katasen schrieb:


> flundern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blödsinn, natürlich gibt es da Flundern, die gibt's sogar noch im Schwarzen Meer, desweiteren gibt es mehrere Seezungenarten, Steinbutt usw.
Brandungsangeln funktioniert abends/nachts an Sandstränden mit Seeringelwürmern und/oder Spierlingen ganz gut auf Wolfsbarsch, herkömmliche Brandungsmontage. Vor felsigen Abschnitten kannst du es nachts sogar auf Conger probieren, besorg dir paar Makrelen/Sardinen als Köder und versuch einfach mal dein Glück. Meerbrassen sind auch immer drin und in Häfen Meeräschen. Du wirst schon was erwischen.


----------

